# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Aφιερώματα Ελλήνων Αθλητών >  Γιάννης Τσούνος

## RUHL

Nabba 2007 μαιος θεσσαλονικη στο ιδιο μερος που θα γινουν και τωρα 24 του μηνα

Ο "μεγαλος" Τσουνος Γιαννης 





Ο αναγνωστου aka Mod iιωαννης1 ηταν καπου εκει διπλα αλλα δεν τον πηρε η καμερα δυστυχως

----------


## ioannis1

μια διορθωση χωρις παρεξηγηση.ο τσουνος ειναι ξανθιωτης.εγω δεν χωρουσα στο πλανο...  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Gasturb

> εγω δεν χωρουσα στο πλανο...


lol

----------


## gpol

Ε ναι..... αφου εισαι   :05. Posing:   :05. Running:  γομαριιιιι ! Η αληθεια να λεγεται

----------


## ioannis1

για να πω την αληθεια αν αυτο που βλεπουμε ειναι το over all δεν πηρα μερος .τζαμπα θερμιδες 
θα χαλουσα με αργυρακη τσιορνοβιτη και τσουνο στην σκηνη.  :02. Sleeping:

----------


## RUHL

Καλα εγω ξεκαθαρα θυμαμαι ο αλλος ειχε πει λαρισα ο παρουσιαστης οτι νανε λεει?   :01. Mr. Green:   τελος παντων ελα φετος γιαννη και η δικια σου ζυγαρια ανεβηκε τι σκας  :03. Military All OK:

----------


## Vson

πραγματικα φοβερο σωμα ,μεγαλειωδες :01. Wink:  κατι που απουσιαζει απο το 99% των body builders ενα μεγαλειωδες κορμι,συνηθως αν και το επιπεδο ειναι perfect τα σωματα δεν ειναι μεγαλειωδη,αυτο ειναι ενα τετοιο σωμα θα ελεγα,πολυ καλος.

----------


## RUHL

Μερικες προσφατες φωτο τωρα εφτασε απ οτι ειπε τα 140 κιλα με χερι νουμερο 60cm
 :03. Bowdown:  









 




Και  απο τον μαιο στο πανεληνιο

----------


## KATERINI 144

μια γεύση των διαστάσεων (εγω ειμαι 1,78υψος ε)   :02. Shock:

----------


## ioannis1

:01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Gasturb

Λίγο γομαράκι!   :01. Mr. Green:   :05. Biceps:  

Gt

----------


## Sourlas

Φοβερος. Που να βάλω τα 167εκ μου εκει... Παει...

----------


## billys15

Πολυ καλος! Κτηνωδεις διαστασεις!   :01. Smile:

----------


## Muscleboss

Πολύ καλός!!!! Εκπληκτιές μάζες και δεμένες σωστά στο σώμα του!  :05. Posing:  

Πάντως η Most muscular του αργυράκη μ'αρέσει περισσότερο...

ΜΒ

----------


## RUHL

Ενταξη ρε φωτη και εγω στο υψος τα ιδια σου ριχνω τωρα στον ογκο σε σχεση με τον τσουνο  :01. Cursing:   :01. Cursing:   :01. ROFL:   :02. Bang Head:   :02. Clown:   :02. Clown2:   ασε καλυτερα παμε για  :05. Squat:

----------


## tasos2

> αφού τον λέω καμια φορα φαντάσου να κοιμόσουν και νωρίς (γιατι με την δουλεια που κάνει δεν είναι εφικτό) και να ήσουν πιο πειθαρχημένος σε όλα φαγητό προπόνηση , υπνο , ξεκούραση , αλλα τι να κάνουμε δεν γίνετε να τα χουμε όλα


Aν επιτρεπεται τι ωρες κοιμαται περιπου? 2-3 ας πουμε ή καθεται ολη τη νυχτα και κοιμαται το πρωι? Αν ειναι το δευτερο τοτε ειναι απιστευτο που ειναι σε αυτο το επιπεδο.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Aν επιτρεπεται τι ωρες κοιμαται περιπου? 2-3 ας πουμε ή καθεται ολη τη νυχτα και κοιμαται το πρωι? Αν ειναι το δευτερο τοτε ειναι απιστευτο που ειναι σε αυτο το επιπεδο.


2-3 δεν κοιμάμε ποτε εγω που δεν έχω καμία σχέση με νύχτα σε θέμα δουλειάς ενοώ , γιατι για διασκέδαση είμαι βάμπιρας , ακόμη και όταν κατέβαινα σε αγώνες  και πιάνω 5-6 η ώρα και ο γιάννης χαλαρα πιάνει αυτές τις ώρες .

μάλιστα θα πω ενα περιστατικό τις πρώτες φορές που κατέβηκε σε αγώνες που μια μερα πρίν μου λέει δεν θα κατέβω  γιατι δεν γίνετε να μην παω στη δουλεια , (δούλευε σάββατο στα μπουζούκια ) και λέω θα ρθείς άλλα δεν θα ρθείς με δικό σου αμάξι αλλα θα πείς το αφεντικό να σε στείλει με ταξί και θα πείς τον ταξιτζή να πηγαίνει σιγα να μπορέσεις να κοιμηθείς στο ταξί και έτσι έγινε απο τα μπουζούκια κατευθείαν πήγε σε αγώνες .

βλέπεις δεν έχουμε όλοι την πολυτέλεια να τα κάνουμε όλα όπως πρέπει , εγω κατέβαινα σε αγώνες και δούλευα σε μηχανουργείο 12 ώρες την μερα , η νύχτα είναι πολυ πιο εύκολη αν εξαιρέσουμε το ξενύχτι , αρκεί να υπάρχει θέληση και πίστη σ αυτό που κάνεις 
ο γιάννης έχει και το ταλέντο και προδιαγραφές να βάζει κρέας πάνω του .

θυμάμε παλια με ρωτούσαν κατι παιδια που δουλεύουν νύχτα , ηλία κανα καλό πρόγραμμα ρε σύ να βάλουμε κιλά  και γω μεταξύ αστείου και σοβαρού έλεγα να κοιμάστε νωρίς  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Kazmaier

> 2-3 δεν κοιμάμε ποτε εγω που δεν έχω καμία σχέση με νύχτα σε θέμα δουλειάς ενοώ , γιατι για διασκέδαση είμαι βάμπιρας , ακόμη και όταν κατέβαινα σε αγώνες  και πιάνω 5-6 η ώρα και ο γιάννης χαλαρα πιάνει αυτές τις ώρες .
> 
> μάλιστα θα πω ενα περιστατικό τις πρώτες φορές που κατέβηκε σε αγώνες που μια μερα πρίν μου λέει δεν θα κατέβω  γιατι δεν γίνετε να μην παω στη δουλεια , (δούλευε σάββατο στα μπουζούκια ) και λέω θα ρθείς άλλα δεν θα ρθείς με δικό σου αμάξι αλλα θα πείς το αφεντικό να σε στείλει με ταξί και θα πείς τον ταξιτζή να πηγαίνει σιγα να μπορέσεις να κοιμηθείς στο ταξί και έτσι έγινε απο τα μπουζούκια κατευθείαν πήγε σε αγώνες .
> 
> βλέπεις δεν έχουμε όλοι την πολυτέλεια να τα κάνουμε όλα όπως πρέπει , εγω κατέβαινα σε αγώνες και δούλευα σε μηχανουργείο 12 ώρες την μερα , η νύχτα είναι πολυ πιο εύκολη αν εξαιρέσουμε το ξενύχτι , αρκεί να υπάρχει θέληση και πίστη σ αυτό που κάνεις 
> ο γιάννης έχει και το ταλέντο και προδιαγραφές να βάζει κρέας πάνω του .
> 
> *θυμάμε παλια με ρωτούσαν κατι παιδια που δουλεύουν νύχτα , ηλία κανα καλό πρόγραμμα ρε σύ να βάλουμε κιλά  και γω μεταξύ αστείου και σοβαρού έλεγα να κοιμάστε νωρίς*


xaxaaxaxaxxa αψογος!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

και 2 φωτο με τον γιάννη μια πρόσφατη απο την επίδειξη που έκανε στο ρίνκ του NO LIMITS  και μια απο την προετοιμασία του για ιερωμένος παπάς δηλαδή με μούσια  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## ελμερ

Ηλια σε βλεπω δυνατο! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> Ηλια σε βλεπω δυνατο!


μπά άδειο μύδι εγω νοιώθω αλλα με αυτα που κάνω πάλι καλα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Timoleon

> αντε να πειραξεις τον ψωμιαδη... χααχαχ
> 
> που ουτως η αλλως... δεν θελεις να τον ενοχλησεις.......


Ενας καλός αθλητής δεν σημαίνει ότι ξέρει από θέματα ασφαλείας,ούτε ένας συνοδός ασφαλείας είναι πρωταθλητής.Σε καμμία περίπτωση προσωπικό ασφαλείας είναι το ίδιο με "μπράβους".Η ιδιωτική προστασία δεν είναι το ίδιο αντικείμενο με τη προστασία του πολίτη και τη δημόσια τάξη.Ο πραγματικός κίνδυνος για έναν V.I.P. είναι η τρομοκρατία,η επιχειρηματική κατασκοπεία και ο αθέμιτος ανταγωνισμός...Μη ξεχνάτε ότι,επί ετών που δρούσε η τρομοκρατική οργάνωση "17 Νοέμβρη" κανένας "νυχτερινός" κ.τ.λ. δεν ήθελε να έλθει αντιμέτωπος μαζί της.Επίσης, κανείς τρομοκράτης δεν σηκώνει 200 κιλά στο πάγκο,κι όμως κάνουν ζημιά_

----------


## No Cash

ναι ρε αδερφε... συμφωνω.... ετσι το πα..


τα 200 και 300 κιλα παγκο δεν προλαβαινουν το μολυβι...

----------


## Timoleon

> ναι ρε αδερφε... συμφωνω.... ετσι το πα..
> 
> 
> τα 200 και 300 κιλα παγκο δεν προλαβαινουν το μολυβι...


Δεν το έγραψα τόσο για σένα φίλε No Cash.Πήρα την ευκαιρία να ψιλοθίξω λίγο το εν λόγω θέμα γιατί δυστυχώς στην Ελλάδα λόγω της ημιμάθειας πάνω σε πολλούς τομείς...ότι δηλώνεις είσαι_

----------


## Hercules

> [YOUTUBE=coFidfzDYUo]coFidfzDYUo[/YOUTUBE]


μια επαναληψη καθαρη εχει στα 230 κιλα,αυτη ειναι κ η μεγιστη δυναμη του..θηριο ο τυπος!πολυ ωραιο το gym by the way,που βρισκεται?

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Στη Χρυσούπολη Καβάλας, είναι το γυμναστήριο του Ηλία (*TRIANTAFYLLOU* )

----------


## Madd_Chadd

Μπραβο στο παλικαρι!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

παρεπιπτόντως τα κιλα που κανει στο βίντεο ο γιάννης τα κάνει καθαρά , αφού εγω καθόμουν πίσω και βοηθούσα και απλα είχα τα χέρια πάνω , δεν είναι να παίζουμε με αυτα τα κιλα , αν γίνει μια στραβή την κάτσαμε . στο ξεκόλημα στην τελευταία επανάληψη να κράτησα λίγο . 

εγω μια φορά μόνος μου με είχαν μείνει τα 160 στο στήθος , είπα ο βλάκας αφού κάνω προπόνηση με 180 τα 160 δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα και στην τελευταία επανάληψη μου μείναν στο στήθος και είχα σφιχτήρες οπότε δεν μπορούσα να τα ρίξω δίπλα και κυλούσα στρίβοντας την μπάρα στο στήθος πρός την κοιλια για να σηκωθω , περιττό  να πω ότι για ενα χρόνο πονούσαν πλευρα και μυς

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

βάζω και ενα βίντεο απόσπασμα απο το NO LIMITS που παρουσιάστηκε στο NOVA  με τον γιάννη τον τσούνο που ποζαρε στο ρίνκ του NO LIMITS

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

χρόνια πολλα και στο Γιάνναρο που γιορτάζει σήμερα, του τα είπα τηλεφωνικά , αλλα και διαδικτυακά , να ναι πάντα γερός και ευτυχισμένος με την οικογένειά του και να του έρθουν όλα βολικα  :08. Toast:

----------


## arnoldmitsos88

τον είδα σήμερα στο γυμναστήριο που πάω.πολύ καλός. :01. Smile:

----------


## mazas

Σε τι κατασταση βρισκεται τωρα ο γιαννης?Συνεχιζει να κατεβαινει σε αγωνες ?

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο *Γιάννης Τσούνος* λίγες ημέρες πρίν από τον πρώτο  αγώνα που θα συμμετάσχει , στο *Διασυλλογικό "Ηρακλής"*!

----------


## Polyneikos

O Γιάννης Τσούνος αυτή την περίοδο προετοιμάζεται για κάποια συμμετοχή και γυμνάζεται στον Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο.
Αυτή την στιγμή είναι 139 κιλα!












Με τον μικρό του γιο, Χρήστο

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πρίν 5 λεπτα μιλούσαμε στο τηλέφωνο με τον Γιάννη και δεν είχα δεί εδω τα σχόλια να τον ρωτούσα για συμμετοχή και σε ποιούς αγώνες , αλλα θα το έχω υπόψιν να μάθω 
Ο Γιάννης παρ όλη την ζημιά που έπαθε στούς δικεφάλους , πάλι τεράστια είναι αλλα πρίν ήταν πάνω απο 60 εκατοστά και με όμορφο σχήμα όχι μόνο μάζα ακαλούπωτη

----------


## NASSER

Με σωστή καθοδήγηση μπορεί να πετυχει πολλα ο Γιαννης καθως τον βοηθάει η γενετική του. Τον εχω ζησει απο πολυ κοντά σε αγωνες καθώς τον εχω βαψει δυο φορές, και το μονο μειονεκτημα του είναι το στρες. Οταν το αποβάλλει δειχνει πολύ καλυτερος. Ο Σπυρος Μπουρναζος ειναι από τους ανθρώπους που μπορουν να τον βοηθησουν καθως δρα αποτελεσματικά στη ψυχολογία του αθλητή. Οταν ηταν στην Ξανθη αυτον τον ρόλο είχε ο Ηλιας  :01. Smile: 

Sent from my NEM-L21 using Tapatalk

----------


## Polyneikos

Μερικές φωτογραφίες με τον Γιάννη Τσούνο, τωρινή κατάσταση , γύρω στα 140 κιλά. Προς το παρόν δεν είναι στα πλάνα του κάποιος αγώνας.
Οι δε προπονήσεις, αν τον πετύχει στα κέφια του, κτηνώδεις!!



Με αρκετούς φίλους και γνώριμους, τον Κώστα Σταμάτη, τον Γιώργο Βασιλικόπουλο, τον Γιώργο Ξάνθη , τον Σάκη Λαμπαγερίδη και τον Αντρέα Σταμάτη, στο New York  στους Αμπελόκηπους.




Με τον Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο και τον γιό του, Κωνσταντίνο

----------


## Polyneikos

Τον *Γιάννη Τσούνο* τον γνωρίσαμε αρχές της δεκαετίας του 2000 όταν διέμενε μόνιμα στην Βόρεια Ελλάδα και όλοι μιλάγανε για έναν αθλητή με τεράστιες φυσικές δυνάμεις και μεγάλες διαστάσεις.   Με ύψος 1.90 και ένα σωματικό βάρος γύρω στα 140 κιλά δεν είναι δύσκολο να εντυπωσιάσει!










Ο ίδιος προερχόμενος από την Γερμανία που είχε ζήσει κάποια χρόνια , είχε συνηθίσει τις δυναμικές προπονήσεις κάνοντας power-building αλλά δεν είχε στόχο ποτέ τους αγώνες σωματικής διάπλασης.

*Τελικά το 2002 κάνει την πρώτη του εμφάνιση στο Bαλκανικό Πρωτάθλημα της NABBA-W.F.F.* στην Χρυσούπολη - με συνθήκες όμως που δεν του επέτρεπαν να αφοσιωθεί σε μια πλήρη προετοιμασία- καταλαμβάνοντας την 3η θέση στην SuperHeavyweight!
Συμμετείχε στην πορεία των ετών σε Πανελλήνια Πρωταθλήματα της NABBA και Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ.







*Τον Νοέμβριο του 2010 κατακτά τον Γενικό Τίτλο στο Πανελλήνιο Κύπελλο της Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ στην Γκράβα.

*


*


Το 2012 συμμετέχει  στο Arnold Classic της Ισπανίας* , στην κατηγορία SuperHeavyweight.







Oι τελευταίοι του αγώνες ήταν το 2013 και το 2015, στο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. και το Διασυλλογικό Πρωτάθλημα «Ηρακλής» , αντίστοιχα.
Έχοντας υψηλές προδιαγραφές , επιδόσεις στις προπονήσεις αλλά και κάποιους τραυματισμούς, ο ίδιος πάντα αντιμετώπιζε το bodybuilding όχι ως αυτοσκοπό αλλά μια συμμετοχή ως πρόκληση.
Τον ίδιο τον ενδιαφέρει πολύ το προπονητικό κομμάτι και όχι τόσο το αγωνιστικό.






*Όταν ερωτάται αν θα ξανασυμμετείχε, λέει «Με τον γιό μου ίσως, μια τελευταία φορά!»*

*Οι κυριότερες συμμετοχές του Γιάννη Τσούνου:* 

1. ΝΑΒΒΑ Βαλκανικό Πρωτάθλημα 2002 Χρυσούπολη 3η θέση
2. NABBA Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2007 Θεσσαλονίκη  1η θέση
3. Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. Αχίλλεια Διασυλλογικό Πρωτάθλημα 2007 Λάρισα 3η θέση
4. Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2010 Θεσσαλονίκη 2η θέση
5. NABBA Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2010 Κατερίνη 2η θέση
6. IFBB Πανελλήνιο Κυπελλο 2010 Γκράβα Γενικός Τίτλος
7. ΙFBB Arnold Classic Europe 2012 Ισπανία
8. IFBB Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2013 Γαλάτσι
9. IFBB Διασυλλογικό Πρωτάθλημα "Hρακλής" 2015 2η θέση

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Ο Γιάννης είχε τρομερές δυνατότητες σαν αθλητής και ουτε  αξιοποίησε εστω στο 80% αυτα τα χαρίσματα , ήταν ένας αθλητής δύναμης όταν τον πρωτογνώρησα , δεν ήταν αθλητης ΒΒ και με είχαν κάνει εντύπωση οτι δεν ήξερε ούτε καν προπόνηση ΒΒ να κάνει και είχε παρ όλα αυτα μια ολοκληρωμένη σωματική διάπλαση με αποκορύφωμα τα χέρια του που πρίν κόψει και τους 2 δικεφάλους , εγω προσωπικα τα είχα μετρήσει χωρίς να θυμάμαι ακριβώς γιατι περασαν πολλα χρόνια , πάνω απο 60 εκατοστά περίμετρο και με ωραίο σχήμα 
Και με δική μου παρότρυνση ασχολήθηκε αγωνιστικα, ερχόταν για προπονήσεις απο Ξάνθη οπου διέμενε στην Χρυσούπολη , ενω παράλληλα για να βγάλει τα πρός το ζήν για την οικογένεια του έπρεπε να δουλεύει νύχτα με περίεργα ωράρια ύπνου και φαγητού και παρ όλα αυτα (έχουμε πολλες ιστορίες γι αυτο) κατέβηκε στον πρώτο αγώνα και πήρε το βάπτισμα του πυρός 
Και μέχρι την εποχή που είμασταν μαζί δεν θυμάμαι να είχε κάνει μια προετοιμασία με άνεση και χωρίς σημαντικές ελλείψεις , που αν ήταν άλλος αθλητής η δεν θα κατέβαινε η θα κατέβαινε χάλια και λίγος γιατι αν δεν το έχεις δεν χτίζεις μυς έτσι εύκολα 

Αφου σε έναν αγώνα που κατέβηκε (μια απο τις Ιστορίες που ανεφερα ) την παραμονη έπρεπε να δουλεύει , όπως και στην περίοδο της δίαιτας έπρεπε να πηγαίνει στην δουλεια και είχε να κάνει και με κόσμο ξενύχτι κτλ , με πήρε την παραμονη και λέει δεν κατεβαίνω είμαι στο μαγαζί στα μπουζούκια θα φυγω πρωι ούτε να κοιμηθω δεν μπορω πως να οδηγήσω και θυμάμαι τον λέω ασε το αμάξι και θα σε πληρώσει ο Εργοδότης να πας με ταξι ώστε να κοιμηθείς στην διαδρομή και να μην χάσεις τον αγώνα , πράγμα που έγινε και μάλιστα βγήκε και πολύ καλός , θα μπορούσε όμως πάντα καλύτερος

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

εδω είμαστε το 15 μετα απο προπόνηση σε γυμναστήριο στη Γλυφάδα και καμία σχέση με αγωνιστική κατάσταση και πάντα έτσι ήταν συνδίαζε μάζα με ποιότητα και είχαμε και ενα φίλο που ζεί στην Αμερικη , τον Αμερικάνο που λέμε

----------

